

How we boosted in-app conversions by 125% - splitforce
http://blog.splitforce.com/post/66332510495/driving-in-app-revenue-through-a-b-testing-reigndesign

======
ikura
That's really interesting... I'd have gone with the same assumption about the
time penalty - am gonna have to try this out myself!

